
Scott Aaronson – Quantum Supremacy (Oxford Lecture) - seycombi
https://podcasts.ox.ac.uk/strachey-lecture-quantum-supremacy
======
seycombi
Direct Link (1.05 GB)

[http://media.podcasts.ox.ac.uk/comlab/comsci/2016-05-24-coms...](http://media.podcasts.ox.ac.uk/comlab/comsci/2016-05-24-comsci-
aaronson-720p.mp4)

